# GT Richter 8.0 - Der Neuaufbau 07



## Manni1599 (30. April 2007)

Moin!

Wie einige schon wissen, habe ich kürzlich ein Richter 8.0 Rahmen, Modell 1993, von kingmoe günstigst erstanden.

Da der Lack sehr schlecht war, soll der Rahmen neu lackiert werden. Zuerst wollte ich den Rahmen Pulvern lassen, aber dann kann man die schönen Übergänge und Schweissnähte nicht mehr sehen. Also: chemisch entlacken, dann wird er grundiert und gefüllert, danach lackiert und mit Klarlack überzogen. Leider habe ich keine original 1993er Decals bekommen, habe auch in mtbr inseriert, ohne Erfolg. Tomasius hat mir dann 1992er gemacht, die sind wirklich super geworden! Somit wird es nicht ganz original werden, das sollte es ohnehin nicht, ich möchte es gern "fahrbar" aufbauen. Allerdings werde ich drauf achten, es nicht zu "wild" werden zu lassen. Die Decals kommen übrigens auf den Klarlack, danach werde ich mit dem Lackierer schauen, ob wir dann noch eine Schicht Klarlack über die Sticker aufbringen (ich hoffe das das geht).

Jetzt erst mal ein paar Bilder, später mehr.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. April 2007)

Und jetzt ohne Lack:



Detail:



Detail:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (30. April 2007)

Hey Manni,

bin schon ganz neidisch.... Moe, so ein Verkauf unter der Ladentheke tststs  
Was fuer eine Farbe soll's denn werden??? Und Manni, geile Schrankwand!! 

oliversen


----------



## tomasius (30. April 2007)

hi manni!

bin weiterhin gespannt ...  

gruß, tom


----------



## kingmoe (30. April 2007)

Hi Manni,

juhu, es geht los! Ich weiß ja ungefähr, wie es werden soll und bin echt gespannt auf das Ergebnis!  

@oliversen: Ja, wenn schon unter der Laden- (Forums-) Theke, dann nur an Leute, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, die GTs sind in guten Händen. Dann muss ich auch keine Mondpreise dafür haben. Habe ich hier ja schon öfter gemacht, weiß man nur nicht immer ;-)

Ganz ehrlich: Wäre ich mit Manni nach dem ertsen Treffen nicht warm geworden, hätte ich das Teil noch  
Aber wenn sich jemand mit dem alten Schätzchen Mühe gibt, dann er.


----------



## korat (30. April 2007)

juppiee, ein brüderchen!
noch ganz nackt und blind, aber das wird schon werden, da bin ich ganz sicher!

übrigens interessant, das mal so zu sehen. ich habe ja auch irgendwie den traum von klargelacktem nacktem stahl, aber das soll wohl nichts werden. wieso aber gerade klarlack (oder wars pulver?) risse bekommt, daß es drunter rostet, und farbiger nicht, weiß ich nicht.

nu sag noch mal einer, bei stahl gibts keine schönen nähte!


----------



## Manni1599 (30. April 2007)

So, ich nochmal,

der Rahmen wird natürlich wieder Rot, allerdings gibt es, was ich nicht wusste, ungefähr 10 verschiedene Ferrarirot (in echt!) deswegen habe ich mit meinem Lackierer bei dem Lack, der unter einem Aufkleber war, eine "Farbanalyse" gemacht. wir haben dann einige Bleche lackiert und auch mit vorhandenen Farbtafeln probiert, es wird ein RAL 3020 "Verkehrsrot" mit kleinen Veränderungen werden. Das kommt dem Original am nächsten, so wollte ich es haben.

Es wird übrigens zwei Varianten geben, eine wird vielleicht etwas gewagt, weil modern.
In der zweiten Variante wird es recht klassisch zugehen.
Diese besteht aus RS Mag 21, Shimano XT Parallax Naben mit Mavic 217 Felge, Dt Speichen (alles Silber), XT Schaltwerk (8-fach), XT Werfer, LX Kurbel (Silberne Arme, Schwarze Blätter), Schwarzer Vorbau/Lenker, Schwarze Sattelstütze, Schwarzer Sattel, Ritchey Z-Max. 

Die moderne Variante wird vielleicht nicht so gut ankommen, ich möchte jedoch das Rad so oft wie möglich fahren, so soll sie werden:
Manitou Pro XC Gabel, XT-Naben, DT Speichen, Mavic XM 317 Felgen, Ritchey WCS Vorbau, GT Lenker, Ritchey Sattelstütze, Maxxis Larssen TT 2.0, alles in Schwarz. Dazu kommt ein Weisser SLR TT Sattel.(Als Referenz zu den Weissen Stickern).

So, nun dürft ihr gerne was zu den Plänen sagen. Ich gebe nur zu bedenken das ich nicht der leichteste bin, und ich vorhabe, auch mit dem Richter, an Sportveranstaltungen teilzunehmen.

Schaltung bleibt (XT 8-fach) Rapidfire, Bremsen auch (Avid SD 7)


----------



## tofu1000 (30. April 2007)

Bin sehr gespannt! Und für die moderne Version.


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2007)

hi manni,

tolles projekt ! ! ! bin auch sehr gespannt und votiere meinerseits für den aktuelleren aufbau, der für mich auch immer in direkter verbindung mit regelmässigem gebrauch steht!
also gerade bei gabel und bremsen halte ich halbwegs moderne sachen (so ab ende 90er) für sinnvoll.

halt uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Heute mal wieder ein Update, der Rahmen ist zurück vom Lackierer.

Hier erst mal ohne Decals, nur schön Rot:




Hier nun mit den Stickern:




Mehr Fotos in meiner Galerie.
*Was sagt ihr?*

(mehr Fotos wollte ich hier heute nicht reinstellen, das wäre ja Pornografie!!)
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2007)

Übrigens sind die Sticker unter Klarlack, das ging prima. Nur am Tange-Aufkleber ist der Klarlack etwas unregelmäßig, liegt daran das ich nicht ganz sauber geklebt habe. Ansonsten bin ich vom Lackierergebnis und von den Stickern echt begeistert.

Morgen geht es weiter, die meisten Teile sind da.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Sticker auf der Manitou lassen soll.

Mal sehen wie es aufgebaut aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Mai 2007)

mann manni - der rahmen sieht grossartig aus ! ! !

auch die gabel kann ich mir sehr gut daran vorstellen und sehe mit freuden, dass du dich für den aktuellen aufbau entschieden hast, oder ?


----------



## tomasius (7. Mai 2007)

Hi Manni!

Sehr schön! Ich hoffe ja, dass der rote Lack des Rahmens nur aufgrund der Komprimierung deiner Bilder wie marmorierte Wandfarbe aussieht, oder hat dein Lackierer mit der Lammfellrolle gearbeitet ... ?  

Bin mal weiterhin gespannt.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## korat (7. Mai 2007)

glückwunsch, euer ehren!
das sieht doch schon mal großartig aus! darauf erst mal ein schönes  
nun können wir ja bald mal eine richter-konferenz abhalten, ganz im karlsruhe-look, wie schön.

wie hoch baut denn die manitou? meine judy dh ist mit 44cm bereits etwas grenzwertig, aber es fährt sich immer noch sehr agil.


----------



## Kruko (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Manni,

kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Der Rahmen sieht Genial aus. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei Deinem Aufbau


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2007)

korat schrieb:


> wie hoch baut denn die manitou? meine judy dh ist mit 44cm bereits etwas grenzwertig, aber es fährt sich immer noch sehr agil.



Die Manitou baut 43,5 cm hoch, sollte also recht gut gehen.

Und der Lack ist absolut super, sieht man leider auf den Fotos nicht so gut.

Es wird der "moderne" Aufbau werden. Kurbel wird eine Race Face Progidy XC in schwarz, mit ISIS-Innenlager. XT-8-fach neuwertig, Avid SD 7. XT-Naben, DT Speichen, Mavic XM 317 Felgen, alles in Schwarz.

 Mein BB Avalanche von 1995 wird (auch) wieder 8-fach, verbleibt aber "klassisch", mit Starrgabel.

Für SSP werde ich bei Gelegenheit nochmal in Stahl investieren.


----------



## korat (8. Mai 2007)

irgendwie freu ich mich auf deinen ersten fahrbericht  
dürfte ja dann die nächsten tage so weit sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (8. Mai 2007)

Hi Mann,

das Stahlpferdchen wird ja nur geil. Glueckwunsch!!!
Machst du was als Korrosionsschutz an der innenseite des Rahmens?

Oliver


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Mai 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Machst du was als Korrosionsschutz an der innenseite des Rahmens?
> 
> Oliver



Ersteinmal DANKE an alle.

Robert (catsoft) hat gestern den Rahmen mit Fluid Film "geflutet". Das wird auch häufig im Klassikforum empfohlen. Der Rahmen hat ja auch überall kleine Bohrungen, so das man an jede Stelle herankommt. Da passiert jetzt (hoffentlich) nichts mehr. 
Der Rahmen war ja trotz seines ramponierten äusseren Zustands praktisch Rostfrei, er hat wohl die meiste Zeit in irgendwelchen Kellern zugebracht.


----------



## alf2 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Manni,

auch eine Gratulation von mir! Mir gefällt der Rahmen sehr gut. Die 93er Decals hätten mir zwar besser gefallen, aber auch die 92er sehen gut aus. Da sich das Rot in den Stickern der Manitou wiederfindent, wird sie schon gut passen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Aufbau!

lg Andreas


----------



## kingmoe (8. Mai 2007)

Manni, das Teil wird sehr schön, ich habe ihn an den richtigen Freund abgegeben  

Ich würde die Sticker auf der Manitou lassen.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen war ja trotz seines ramponierten äusseren Zustands praktisch Rostfrei, er hat wohl die meiste Zeit in irgendwelchen Kellern zugebracht.



Zum Glück nicht! Die letzten Jahre war er gut gewärmt auf einem trockenen Dachboden gelagert. 

Das wird eine richtgi schicke Schleuder


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Mai 2007)

Es ist soweit:




Heckansicht:




Ich finde es wunderschön  , der erste Fahreindruck ist Klasse!

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden, der Sattel wird noch getauscht (SLR TT in Weiß), dann noch Hartwachs (Liquid Glass) und mit Schutzfolie abkleben.


----------



## Janikulus (9. Mai 2007)

nun muss ich auch mal gratulieren! Sehr sehr schön! aber ein weisser Sattel?
Paul


----------



## tomasius (9. Mai 2007)

schön ist's geworden... beim sattel würde ich bei schwarz bleiben.

der aufwand hat sich doch definitiv gelohnt. 



Gruß, Tom


----------



## korat (10. Mai 2007)

wunderbar!   
wie nennt man das in der editionsphilologie, "behutsam an die neuen regeln angepaßt". also wenn man die klassikerbrille absetzt, ist doch von der grundlinie was erhalten (schwarze naben, kurbel, anbauteile). persönlich finde ich den vorbau nicht sooo schön, und ein weißer sattel?
und wie ging das mit dem bremszug im groove tube? oder kann man auch bei vbrakes die außenhülle partiell weglassen?

bin schon gespannt, es mal aus der nähe zu sehen!


----------



## oliversen (10. Mai 2007)

Manni, voll geil....
... kann mich gerade gar nicht aufs arbeiten konzentrieren....

Ich will auch so'n Stahl-Renner haben.

Den Sattel wurde ich so belassen. Weiss waere vielleicht etwas zu modisch.
Vielleicht hast du den Unterrohr-Sticker einen tick zu hoch angebracht. Trozdem klasse. 

Weiss eigentlich jemand wie es zu dem Namen Richter kam bzw. wofuer die 8.0 steht?

oliversen


----------



## korat (10. Mai 2007)

tabelle rechts, erster platz:





_8 bis 8,9
Verwüstung; alle Gebäude unbewohnbar; akute Lebensgefahr innerhalb und außerhalb von Gebäuden; flächendeckende Zerstörungen; an Küsten katastrophale, bis zu 40 Meter hohe Flutwellen möglich.
(122)109 (Meteorit 250700 m)
(4..90)1018
alle 5 Jahre ein Beben_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (10. Mai 2007)

Sehr schickes Rad - ja so ein Richter such ich auch schon ne Weile , aber gut Ding will halt manchmal Weile haben - also nicht verzagen und suchen suchen suchen
Beim Sattel würd ich auch einen schwarzen lassen - am Besten ein schöner klassischer Flite - wenns der Hintern verträgt 

Ansonsten wie gesagt - TOP


----------



## Stemmel (10. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> aber ein weisser Sattel?
> Paul





tomasius schrieb:


> beim sattel würde ich bei schwarz bleiben.





korat schrieb:


> und ein weißer sattel?





oliversen schrieb:


> Den Sattel wurde ich so belassen. Weiss waere vielleicht etwas zu modisch.



Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit, keinen weißen Sattel! Schwarz ist die Farbe! 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2007)

Pffffftttt!

Dann halt *SCHWARZ*!


----------



## alf2 (10. Mai 2007)

Hut ab! ist wirklich schön geworden!


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2007)

Weise Entscheidung 

Sehr schickes Rad geworden, mein Kompliment. Ist der beste Beweis, dass Stahl noch nicht out ist


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Weise Entscheidung
> 
> Sehr schickes Rad geworden, mein Kompliment. Ist der beste Beweis, dass Stahl noch nicht out ist



Danke, Danke!

Ja, ich mag Stahl auch gerne fahren (und anschauen). 

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf Dein Projekt. Lässt sich gut an. 

Manni


----------



## kingmoe (10. Mai 2007)

GANZ GROSSES KINO, MANNI!!!!

Ein wunderschönes Bike ist es geworden.  

Die Meinung zum Sattel teile ich 100%, der sieht in schwarz doch toll aus und ein weißer würde die optische Symmetrie IMO stören. Der "touch too much" um mit AC/DC zu sprechen.

Ein perfektes Bike, ich hätte zwar evtl. eine andere Kurbel verbaut, weil mir diese zu "fett" aussieht - aber schei$$ drauf  

Geil...


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2007)

@korat:

Das mit den Zügen klappt hervorragend! Im Groove Tube natürlich ohne Hüllen, das kurze hintere Hüllenstück zur V-Brake habe ich ohne Endhülse verbaut, das passt gut.





Man kann es nicht so gut erkennen, ich mache noch ein Foto.


----------



## korat (10. Mai 2007)

weil sie die klein-rahmen dafür doch immer aufbohren... oder gehts da um maguras?
und moderne umwerfer sind offenbar nicht kompatibel zu klassischen rohrsatzaufklebern,   dabei hast du den doch so heldenhaft gerettet...

optische symmetrie, das ist das stichwort: jetzt ist mir auch klargeworden, was mich an vorbau und lenker stört: daß sie nicht glänzen wie stütze, gabel und kurbel. das brächte mehr ruhe rein. aber das sind jetzt echt schon luxuxprobleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (10. Mai 2007)

korat schrieb:


> weil sie die klein-rahmen dafür doch immer aufbohren... oder gehts da um maguras?


Ich habs bei meinem 93er bravado LE genauso gemacht. Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Ich habe allerdings nach einger zeit die Bowdehülle mit einem Kabelbinder am Oberrohr fixiert, weil sie mir zu viel Spiel hatte.


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2007)

korat schrieb:


> weil sie die klein-rahmen dafür doch immer aufbohren... oder gehts da um maguras?
> und moderne umwerfer sind offenbar nicht kompatibel zu klassischen rohrsatzaufklebern,   dabei hast du den doch so heldenhaft gerettet...
> 
> optische symmetrie, das ist das stichwort: jetzt ist mir auch klargeworden, was mich an vorbau und lenker stört: daß sie nicht glänzen wie stütze, gabel und kurbel. das brächte mehr ruhe rein. aber das sind jetzt echt schon luxuxprobleme...



Da gehts wohl um Maguras. Die muss man ja nun mal durchverlegen.
Der Werfer ist nur ein Provisorium, ist ein moderner Deore. Ich habe doch von Kint einen XT Top-Pull, Down-Swing gekauft, der ist nur noch nicht angekommen. Wird dann sofort geändert.

Ja, die Vorbau- Lenker Kombi.......
Da die Kurbel aber auch eher matt glänzt, vielleicht lieber eine Syncros- Stütze, ich weiss wo noch eine ist. Habe ich mir grade gesichert.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2007)

super manni ! 

ich finds ganz grossartig UND könnte mir einen weissen sattel durchaus gut vorstellen! aber mit schwarz macht man eben nie was falsch!

echt klasse !!!


----------



## oliversen (10. Mai 2007)

@korat

Danke fuer die Richter Vorlesung. Haette ich auch selber drauf kommen koennen. 
War ich wohl der Einzige der das nicht wusste.

oliversen


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> War ich wohl der Einzige der das nicht wusste.



nein ! ich bin jetzt auch etwas schlauer


----------



## aka (10. Mai 2007)

Super Rad!
Was hat die Sattelstuetze denn fuer einen durchmesser? Mein Timberline scheint 25.4 zu haben, was ich fast nicht glauben kann (Vermessen?)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (10. Mai 2007)

Sehr sehr schön! Alt trifft neu - die Classics würden Dich zerfetzen. Das Rad ist super-stilvoll.


----------



## Cristina (10. Mai 2007)

Schönes Rad und die Sattelfarbe ist *******gal solange sie schwarz ist.


----------



## Catsoft (10. Mai 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön! Alt trifft neu - die Classics würden Dich zerfetzen. Das Rad ist super-stilvoll.



Aber längst nicht alle! Ich für meinen Teil finde es klasse. Jeder muß sich entscheiden, ob Rad wirklich gefahren werden soll bzw. welche Kompromisse man eingehen will. Und Manni hat ja schon ein wirklich klassisch aufgebautes Rad.

Und Stahl ist immer modern


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Mai 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Super Rad!
> Was hat die Sattelstuetze denn fuer einen durchmesser? Mein Timberline scheint 25.4 zu haben, was ich fast nicht glauben kann (Vermessen?)...



Hi, Sattelstützenmaß ist 27,0. Gar nicht so einfach, da was schickes zu finden.

Hier nochmal der Groove Tube, ich hoffe das man was erkennen kann:




Gestern war übrigens die erste Ausfahrt durch den Wald, sicher etwas vorsichtiger, aber schon mit Wurzeltrails und sogar etwas Matsch. Funktioniert alles prima, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Freue mich schon auf ein Treffen mit dem Team Nord. Bis dahin hatte ich schon wieder ein schönes Plätzchen fürs Rad gefunden, bis Daggi nach Hause kam...... 




Manni


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2007)

Wieso bis Daggi nach Hause kam??

Ist doch genau das richtige Plätzchen. So ein schönes Rad darf doch nicht frieren


----------



## kingmoe (11. Mai 2007)

Hast du die Unterrohr-Decals eigentlich gut/leicht positioniert bekommen?! Steht mir auch bald bevor...


----------



## Stemmel (11. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wieso bis Daggi nach Hause kam??
> 
> Ist doch genau das richtige Plätzchen. So ein schönes Rad darf doch nicht frieren



Manni hätte an dieser Stelle gerne *alle* seine GT's stehen. Gott sei Dank ist das Sideboard nicht größer...  Und Gott sei Dank haben wir ansonsten nur Wände, an denen kein Platz ist für Fahrräder...  

Ich finde das es reicht, wenn 6 Fahrräder in einer 3-Zimmer-Wohnung im zweiten Stock übernachten dürfen...  Auch wenn eines davon meines ist.  Denn drei Räder stehen immerhin noch unten im Schuppen...  

Wieviel Räder stehen denn bei Euch in der Wohnung/im Haus?  Bietest Du mehr? 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Manni hätte an dieser Stelle gerne *alle* seine GT's stehen. Gott sei Dank ist das Sideboard nicht größer...  Und Gott sei Dank haben wir ansonsten nur Wände, an denen kein Platz ist für Fahrräder...
> 
> Ich finde das es reicht, wenn 6 Fahrräder in einer 3-Zimmer-Wohnung im zweiten Stock übernachten dürfen...  Auch wenn eines davon meines ist.  Denn drei Räder stehen immerhin noch unten im Schuppen...
> 
> ...



Schöne Sammlung  Da kann man Manni nur zu seiner Frau beglückwünschen. Hat er genauso viel Glück wie ich mit meiner  

Im Moment stehen drei Räder im Hausflur und die restlichen sechs in der Waschküche. So langsam kriege ich aber auch Platzprobleme


----------



## Stemmel (11. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schöne Sammlung  Da kann man Manni nur zu seiner Frau beglückwünschen. Hat er genauso viel Glück wie ich mit meiner



Ob das nun ein Glücksgriff war, kann nur Manni beurteilen... 




gt-heini schrieb:


> Im Moment stehen drei Räder im Hausflur und die restlichen sechs in der Waschküche. So langsam kriege ich aber auch Platzprobleme



Wenn wir so einen Flur hätten oder sogar eine Waschküche... Was für ein Traum! Dafür ist ja unser sogenanntes drittes Zimmer das Multifunktionszimmer: 
- Arbeitszimmer mit PC
- Zimmer zum Wäschetrocknen
- Lagerraum von Fahrradersatzteilen
- Aufbewahrungsort für Werkzeug
- Abstellraum für Sache, wo man nicht weiß, wohin damit bzw. von denen man sich nicht trennen kann oder die noch mal - irgendwann, seit 1,5 Jahre - bei ebay verkauft werden sollen

Du siehst: Großartige Bewegungsfreiheit ist in diesem Zimmer nicht gegeben. Dafür ist es von der Grundfläche her wohl auch das größte Zimmer. 

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Manni,

echt geiles Rad 
Du hast auf dem Sohl beim MTB Treffen echt untertrieben "Ich bau da mal ein Richter neu auf" !!! 
Das ist mal ein richtig schönes Schmuckstück! 
Hoffe mein Tequesta wird auch mal so funkeln. Ich denke auch an neuen Lack, aber das wird sicher ein Winterprojekt. 
Wünsche Dir viel Spass mit dem Richter.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (14. Mai 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ob das nun ein Glücksgriff war, kann nur Manni beurteilen...



Ja, definitiv.



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> echt geiles Rad
> Du hast auf dem Sohl beim MTB Treffen echt untertrieben "Ich bau da mal ein Richter neu auf" !!!
> ...



Danke,Danke.

Ich hoffe das es nicht allzulange dauert bis Du es auch mal live siehst. 
Ja, es ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück. Am liebsten möchte ich es überall hin mitnehmen...


----------



## Kruko (14. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Am liebsten möchte ich es überall hin mitnehmen...



Das kenne ich.  Ein Wunder, dass meine Frau nicht eifersüchtig wird.


----------



## Stemmel (15. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Am liebsten möchte ich es überall hin mitnehmen...





gt-heini schrieb:


> Das kenne ich.  Ein Wunder, dass meine Frau nicht eifersüchtig wird.



Heute ist schon der zweite Tag hintereinander, an dem ES alleine zu Hause geblieben ist und nicht mit dem Auto zur Arbeit durfte...  

Aber im Ernst: Auch mir gefällt es supergut!  

Daggi


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2007)

toll - lauter verrückte !
hier fühle ich mich verstanden


----------



## alf2 (15. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> toll - lauter verrückte !
> hier fühle ich mich verstanden



Vielleicht sollten wir uns dann in GT-Selbsthilfegruppe umbenennen!


----------



## oldschooler (15. Mai 2007)

ohh... ich weiss es wird schelte geben, aber ich muss leider etwas kritisieren:

sattel, vorbau, barends und vor allem die kurbel geht garnicht... ne lp ran und es sind welten...

zum rest läuft mir der sabber grade auf die tasten...der rahmen mit den decals is einfach simpel und wunderschön....

viel spass damit.... in der heutigen schwarz-silbernen welt ist man doch froh sowas noch zu sehen... traumhaft...


----------



## korat (15. Mai 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ...der rahmen mit den decals is einfach simpel und wunderschön....in der heutigen schwarz-silbernen welt ist man doch froh sowas noch zu sehen... traumhaft...



siehst du manni, das mit den 92er decals findet anklang. ich finde es auch wunderschön und apart, weil die 92er rahmen ja nicht so gern gefahren werden wegen der bremsen. das beste zu vereinen, genau so hätte ich es ja auch gemacht, wenn ich mal dazu gekommen wäre, meinen neu zu lacken.
und wenns soweit ist, komme ich gern auf deinen lacker zurück...


----------



## kongoleo (2. Juli 2009)

Bisschen spät... aber hab gerade diesen thread mit dem atemberaubend schönen richter gefunden! ich bin auf der suche nach ner netten starrgabel für mein 93er richter 8.0 (rahmenhöhe gemessen mitte kurbel bis mitte oberrohr ist 48cm). 

die schwarze tange, die ich hier auf ein paar bildern an deinem rad gesehen hab, liegt bei mir auch ganz oben in der näheren auswahl. 
bin mir aber nicht sicher mit den maßen..

hab eine im netz entdeckt mit den folgenden angaben:
Einbauhöhe 390 mm / Nachlauf 45mm / 1-1/8" Aheadsystem
die alte rock shox quadra hat eine einbauhöhe von ca. 400mm 
aheadsystem und nachlauf: keine ahnung!
würde die tange passen?

falls noch jemand den thread verfolgt und ahnung von gabelumbauten hat würde ich mich sehr freuen! 
Danke

Gruß
m


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht gibt es ja hier Antworten.
1. Gab es das Richter auch ohne 8.0? So wie das neue von David.
2. Ist das echt? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=120442554343&viewitem=&salenotsupported
Kein Austauschbares Schaltauge und eine runde Endkappe. Und das Richter auf dem Oberrohr sieht sehr schief aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2009)

hab die gleiche gabel wie manni hier noch rumzuliegen,wennste magst melde dich....


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juli 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja hier Antworten.
> 1. Gab es das Richter auch ohne 8.0? So wie das neue von David.
> 2. Ist das echt?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=120442554343&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> Kein Austauschbares Schaltauge und eine runde Endkappe. Und das Richter auf dem Oberrohr sieht sehr schief aus.



Ich kenne Richter nur von 1991 und 1992 mit "8.0".
Andere Jahrgänge gab es ja nicht.

Das Richter auf ebay ist echt, da habe ich keine Zweifel. Schiefe Decals haben viele GTs ab Werk gehabt und sie können sich ja über die Jahre auch verschoben haben. Und die die Abschlusskappe am OR MUSS rund sein, sonst wäre es ein Fake.


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2009)

Was mich stutzig macht ist das nicht auswechselbare Schaltauge. Bei meinem zumindest ist es auswechselbar.


----------



## korat (3. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Richter nur von 1991 und 1992



92 und 93 waren die jahrgänge.

ohne "8.0" ergibt nicht wirklich sinn, da ist bestimmt was abgeblättert.

tja, und bei diesem kollegen hauen alle details hin, bis auf den rohrsatzaufkleber (welcher aber mit abstand der stabilste aller aufkleber auf diesem rahmen ist) und natürlich das schaltauge. nicht auswechselbar waren die doch in diesen jahrgängen nur in der untersten schublade?


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber bei meinen Richter ist die Abschlußkappe gerade, deshalb die Frage.
Ist laut Rahmennummer Bj 03/92.






Ich habe ein bischen wegen der Farbe im Internet gesucht und herraus gefunden, das es das Richter 8.0 in den USA 92 in grün gab. Ist also echt.


----------



## kongoleo (3. Juli 2009)

@GT-Sassy:

hier eine Abbildung vom '93er Modell,
schlechtes Foto aber doch ein sehr markantes Ausfallende, die linke Seite gleicht dem Stück bei Ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kongoleo (3. Juli 2009)

oh, muss mir gerade mal selbst widersprechen 
links gleicht es doch nicht dem rahmen bei ebay, bei meinem 93er ist hier ein weiteres "GT" eingeprägt (siehe foto).

vielleicht hat da jemand sein altes outpost optisch etwas getuned


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juli 2009)

mein schwarzes richter vonne insel hat auch kein austauschbares schaltauge.
dafür hat es diese kleinen einstellschräubchen für die hinterachse.
decal vom rohrsatz ist der gleiche wie an meinem roten richter.

sorry rahmen ist noch nicht da deswegen ein bild vom verkäufer....


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Juli 2009)

Je genauer ich mir den Rahmen bei Ebay anschaue, um so sicherer bin ich mir das es ein Fake ist.
Die Schweißnähte sind viel zu dick, die Leitungsführung der Hinteren Bremse ist wie beim Tequesta oder 94ziger Timberline (Cantilever?). Das Schaltauge ist nicht ausstauschbar, es sind keine GT Prägungen an den Ausfallenden. Und die Einstellschrauben auf den Ausfallenden fehlen auch (falls die bei jedem Richter dazu gehören).
Vielleicht kann ich mir ja anschauen, Hannover ist um die Ecke.


----------



## oliversen (4. Juli 2009)

Hey Sassy,

ich muss mich dir anschliessen und moechte dein Auge und deine Geduld loben. Ich denke die Ausfallenden verraten das ebay Teil. Gemaess Katalog hatten die 92er die Einstellschrauben und die 93er das doppelt verschraubte Schaltauge. Allerdings, der angebotene Rahmen hat definitiv die Zuege unter dem Oberrohr. Kann also kein Timberline oder "lower end" sein. Und vor 93 kann auch nicht sein da der Rahmen eine Cantilever Bremsaufnahme hat. Wenn du die Moeglichkeit hast wuerde ich mir den Rahmen ansehen. Hat dieser ein Groovetube hat wuerde ich einen Preis schiessen und sehen was rauskommt. Dein erstes Groovetube vergisst du nie!

Lass uns wissen wie es weitergeht.

Ich moechte dieses Thema nochmal zu Anlass nehmen um hervorzuheben, dass wir auf der Stahlseite wirklich nicht so sicher da stehen. Bei AL und TI sind wir nun wirklich fit, jedoch bei Stahl gibt es einfach viele Fragezeichen. Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen "Groovetube und Co." Faden aufmachen um Fakten zu sammeln.

oliversen


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juli 2009)

Angucken ist nicht, warum wohl!
Laut Rahmennummer ist er Bj. 06/94, da gab es das Richter doch gar nicht mehr,oder?
Zu Groovetube, auch das 94´Timberline und Tequesta hatten einen Groove Tube, allerdings nur für den Bremszug. Was an diesen Rahmen fehlt sind die Anschläge für die Schaltzüge. 94´gab es laut Katalog auch nur das Karakoram Elite , Ricochet und Tequesta in Rot. Wobei das Karakoram den Groove Tube mit Auswechselbaren Schaltauge und die anderen beiden nur den "kleinen" Groove Tube mit festen Schaltauge hatten.
Komisch, was ist das für ein Model?
Im 95`Katalog ist das Psyclone abgebildet, das könnte bis auf die Farbe passen. Kann ein Psyclone Besitzer das mal vergleichen?


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das Richter auf ebay ist echt, da habe ich keine Zweifel.



Doch, jetzt habe ich die auch, das Schaltauge habe ich mir gar nicht angeschaut. Naja, ich bin seit 5 Jahren übermüdet, das kann nicht ohne Folgen bleiben...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juli 2009)

bin um 50 cent überboten worden,wer hat es den nun?


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juli 2009)

Ich nicht, war mir nicht geheuer.


----------



## kingmoe (6. Juli 2009)

Wie ich eben gelesen habe, wird uns der Käufer auf Bitte von Korat nach Erhalt das Gewicht und die Rahmennummer mitteilen. Dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## olli (7. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich, was so ein Richter wohl für ein Sattelstützenmaß hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (7. Juli 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was so ein Richter wohl für ein Sattelstützenmaß hat?



also meins (100% echt) hat 27.0. da GT hier aber gerne variiert hat, muß das nichts heißen.


----------



## olli (7. Juli 2009)

27,0 wäre perfekt, da liegt noch eine alte Ritchey rum. 

Ist der Rahmen - wenn Groove Tube, unter 2.000gr. und ohne technische Mängel die 90.- inkl. Versand wert, auch wenn es kein RICHTER ist? 

Was könnte es sein? Bravado? Karakoram? Da er keine Ösen für die Züge am Unterrohr hat, dafür aber eine Umlenkung für den UW Zug am Sitzrohr sowie eine Öse für den SW Zug an der Sitzstrebe, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß alle drei Züge unter dem Oberrohr geführt werden, es also keines der ganz billigen Modelle ist.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juli 2009)

Mein Richter hat 26,8mm.


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juli 2009)

27 mm


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juli 2009)

olli schrieb:


> 27,0 wäre perfekt, da liegt noch eine alte Ritchey rum.
> 
> Ist der Rahmen - wenn Groove Tube, unter 2.000gr. und ohne technische Mängel die 90.- inkl. Versand wert, auch wenn es kein RICHTER ist?



In meinen Augen schon, da ich das Groove Tube einfach geil finde und es ja nur kurzzeitig verbaut wurde.
Schade, dass sie das bei GT wieder gestrichen haben...


----------



## korat (8. Juli 2009)

finde ich auch, wenn es diese kriterien erfüllt, ist es ja auf jeden fall ein gehobenes modell aus gutem rohr, was immer da nun draufklebt.


----------



## olli (9. Juli 2009)

So, der Rahmen ist da.

2123 Gramm (Manni 1599 seiner wiegt in gleicher Größe 2070 Gramm)
OR 57 am OR
SR 52 bis OK, bzw. 46 bis MOR

Züge alle unterm Oberrohr, aber am Zugeingang fehlt imho ein Kunsstoffteil (oder was anderes), das die Züge aufnimmt und bündelt, es gibt nur eine Öffnung für den Zugausgang aber 3 Löcher für den Zugausgang.

Rahmennummer H4B7  9827 94062

Was kann das für ein Rahmen sein?

Falls es nix rares ist, werde ich einige Ösen aufbohren, um die Züge durchgängig zu verlegen ...

Das Ding sieht, bis auf das Schaltauge und die Zugeeingangsfühung am Oberrohr aus wie das Bild von Manni1599 vor der Lackierung: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/16884/100_1043.JPG. 
ABER: Das Sitzohr ist unten am Tretlagergehäuse quer ovalisiert. Rohrsatz sieht fast aus wie MAX OR. 

Kann das irgendein Jahresendprodukt 1992 sein? Vor dem Wechsel zum austauschbaren Ausfallende? Oder ein Austauschrahmen? Oder einer für USA? Oder sonstwo?

Bin echt mal gespannt, was die Experten sagen...




olli


----------



## oldman (9. Juli 2009)

jetzt werden wieder ein paar jungfrauen beim wort "aufbohren" in ohnmacht fallen


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juli 2009)

Laut Rahmennummer sollte er von 94zig sein. Mach doch mal bitte Bilder vom GrooveTube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (9. Juli 2009)

Hier:
Grove Tube vorne (das helle ist Schleifpaste, er hatte einen Riß im Lack und ich mußte etwas Lack wegkratzen und schleifen, un zu sehen, ob auch das Rohr gerissen ist). Vorne nur eine Öse im Grove Tube.






Hinten, 3 Auslässe im Blech:





Die Schweißnähte sehen wirklich nicht toll aus, aber das Dekor ist unter Lack (es läßt sich nicht einfach abpulen, platzt aber an einigen Stellen mit dem Lack ab) und das Gewicht liegt eher bei den besseren GT Stahlrahmen. UND 27,0 passt perfekt. Alles irgendwie seltsam ...

Wer was weiß: Bitte melden.

Ansonsten habe ich mir das Bike gekauft, um ein reinrassiges Uphill-Bike aus Resten, die ich noch habe, zu bauen. Lediglich V-Brakes fehlen mir, da nehme ich wohl die XT 739 von CNC. Die Idee kam mir auf meiner letzten Tour, als ich mit meinem Rizer-Lenker Mountain-Bike (das eigentlich an der Front nicht extrem hoch ist) an einer extremen Steigung von ca. 20% - 24% sehr kämpfen mußte, damit das VR am Boden bleibt. Für weitere Touren in den Alpen wollte ich noch ein Bike mit kurzer Gabel, kurzem Steuerrohr und halbwegs flachem Vorbau/Lenker. Dann kann ich je nach Tourencharakter das passende Rad wählen.

Vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen passenden 0-Grad Vorbau in 1 1/8 (der Bonti ist 1 mit Shim).

Mal schnell zusammengesteckt:


----------



## olli (26. Juli 2009)

Was jetzt kommt, habt ihr Euch selbst zuzuschreiben - weil ihr den Rahmen nicht wolltet ...


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Juli 2009)

Gepäckträger fehlt noch


----------

